# Tapering jig



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

I finally got around to making one for use on the table saw..I was short a couple of nuts for the rear bolts so.. I drilled out a short piece of oak dowel and threaded through with the bolts. It ain't pretty, but it holds them in place nice and tight.. I left off an end stop. So far I haven't needed one. I've been able to slice right through 2x4 yellow pine with no issues whatsoever.. no slippage yet.. Since I still haven't fallen in love with the router quite yet I cut the adjustment slots with the bandsaw and tacked the end stops on with the brad nailer and a spot of glue..


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

That should work. If you do have some slippage you could glue some cloth back sandpaper to the underside of the arms to help.


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Unique design/build, and if it works for you, all the better. Thanks for sharing, and be safe.


----------

